# Hodenpyle ----> Red Bridge



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

We want to possibly float this section... in a couple days.
What should we expect to be fishing for? mainly trout water? Never tried that section and am curious as to what we would be targeting. Mostly tossing flies if that makes any difference...

Any info is appreciated and PM's if you are more comfortable with that.
Thanks guys!
Jason


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

There are walleye, suckers and I'm sure a few pike but mostly trout and small mouth. I throw mostly streamers this time of year unless it's early morning or late evening. Caddis, BWO's and terrestrials for dry fly fishing. 

It's a nice float but be prepared for a long float. I've broken shear pins and had to row out in the dark. There's nothing to it but it happens.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

gunrod said:


> There are walleye, suckers and I'm sure a few pike but mostly trout and small mouth. I throw mostly streamers this time of year unless it's early morning or late evening. Caddis, BWO's and terrestrials for dry fly fishing.
> 
> It's a nice float but be prepared for a long float. I've broken shear pins and had to row out in the dark. There's nothing to it but it happens.




Ya but the scenery and some nice holes make it worthwhile.....


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> Ya but the scenery and some nice holes make it worthwhile.....



I agree. One of my favorite sections of river to fish. I start vacation in Wellston as soon as my son recovers from a surgery Friday. I hope to be floating it numerous times over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I first floated it around 1958.....:yikes: No steps, just slide down the hill... Totally different fishing that stretch back then.......


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

i love that stretch, i primarily target browns and eyes throughout there... jointed rapala's hotntots are good for both, streamers and spinners are always a good shot for browns through there, there a lot of damn good deep holes through the area.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Wish I was physically able to float it one last time before I croak......too arthritic to get into a canoe now..........quess I could find a big ol semi tube and float it one last time......:lol:

We lived in Jackson but a family friend had a cabin on the little no named creek that flows into the Big M in that area...... We were literally up there most every weekend and 2 weeks during gun season...... The entire area from the dam to 37 down to crossroads corner then red bridge.... back in the day there wasn't a tree in that 3 sq mile area I didn't know......

Can't remember ever catching any eyes back then.......but lots of brookies back then...........lots......:coolgleam


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

Sounds fun... We are going to go below Tippy tomorrow morning to take a look around... Then depending on how that goes we might do the Hodenpyle float the day after. Are there insane canoe hatches up there?


----------



## DaveMc883 (Feb 16, 2009)

abstract_72 said:


> Sounds fun... We are going to go below Tippy tomorrow morning to take a look around... Then depending on how that goes we might do the Hodenpyle float the day after. Are there insane canoe hatches up there?


Make sure to give an update. Looks like I'm going it alone next weekend, probably the same two sections of water by Kayak. :chillin:


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Canoes aren't a problem like they are on the other waters. You'll run into a few but just them pass and you shouldn't see them the rest of the day. You will run into more hikers on the left bank than anything else. The left hand bank is part of the North Country Trail so it is popular with the hikers.


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

Thats cool, hikers a some canoe traffic doesn't bother me - it's just the insane "AuSable" style canoe madness that scares me off.

Thanks!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

abstract_72 said:


> Are there insane canoe hatches up there?


No there aren't.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I have been fishing the river below Hoydenpyle since the early 60's. The river like below Tippy or Croton is a marginal trout river. Most of the trout that are planted do not make it through the summer. Like these other rivers there are springs, small streams and seeps that provide cold water and of course Slagle Creek which is the biggest stream on that section and located about 5.5 miles below the dam which adds a good amount of cold water. It is easy to float right by it if your not paying attention. Even if you figure out how to find your way to Slagle by road and foot you will find it get a fair amount of local traffic and the fish are wary.

Early in the year it is easy to catch the planted trout the DNR plants every year but it gets more difficult as the summer wears on. There are fair numbers of big trout but most good spots are not obvious and you wont learn them quickly or easily.

It is a nice easy float of about 10 miles but in the last 2 miles the river slows as it backs up to Tippy Lake and it is slow going. Most of the best trout fishing is within the first 3 miles with some trout fishing near Slagle Creek. It is a difficult river to fish,but there is some good walleye fishing along with smallmouth bass and pike as well as a fair number of suckers. I have fished this section over 200 times maybe more, but now I just fish it a couple times a year as there are many other rivers that fish better. I have never caught a brook trout from this section of the Big Manistee although some might migrate early in the year when the water is still cold from some of the feeder creeks.

It is very scenic but since they opened the North Country Trail many others have discovered it and the numbers of canoers has increased dramatically. I can remember fishing it almost every weekend all summer and never seeing another person all year. I dont mind seeing 100 canoes a day but I consider myself lucky that for years I had that entire section of river to myself. Things change.

Most people who fish the river in this area are hopeful that the bubbler at Hoydenpyle dam will provide enough cool water so that the planted fish will survive the summer. As I understand this is the first year of full operation.

Ray Schmidt out of Wellston is the only outfitter I know who guides on that section of river and if you get one of the guides who knows where some of the seeps are you might find out where some good fishing is. Your best chance to land a trophy is to fish aggressive with lures although I believe Ray Schmidt only allows fly fishing. Take your gps with you. It is a difficult river to access and for all practical purposes only one take out spot in the entire section plus it is a long drive just to spot your vehicle unless you use the old power line rd and even that is a fair distance.

I used to know a take out about 4 miles downstream, but forestry has closed off the access road making it much more difficult. Now the walk is about 1/4 mile and you have to climb several hills. It is even difficult to identify some of the really good trout holes today and again I was lucky most of the times I floated it, was back when they reduced the flow daily. Now that they have a constant flow it is much more difficult to see them.

You can walk in and fish, but the river is swift and difficult to wade in most places and you have to be well aware of sink holes. One wrong step and your over your head. Lots of hills in the way as well. If you do your homework you can find several good stretches to fish on foot but all I can tell you is it took me years to learn these spots.

It is certainly worth a look and there are very few cabins on the entire stretch as all of the property used to be owned by Consumers Power. Off hand I can only think of 4 places where there are cabins or trailers but you cant access them by auto because the all have gates with locks. I know, I tried.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Splitshot said:


> Off hand I can only think of 4 places where there are cabins or trailers but you cant access them by auto because the all have gates with locks. I know, I tried.


Ray, I only know of 2 places. The trailer just upstream from the launch that is closed and is blocked by post in the road (on the right). Then the little red cabin upstream from the Slagle (on the right).

Am I blind or can't those other 2 be seen from the river.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Pat,

There are two places on the east side of the river just before you get to Red Bridge. There are also a couple off the river back in the woods.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

I've been down that river just a few times and never saw those 2 places. I must have been too nervous with all the white water and not wanting to flip my boat. :lol: Thanks Ray.

Pat


----------



## Trevor (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm too old, too many health problems to be comfortable in a canoe. What do you guys think of trying that float in a 12ft. flat bottom?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Trevor said:


> I'm too old, too many health problems to be comfortable in a canoe. What do you guys think of trying that float in a 12ft. flat bottom?


That may present some problems as well unless you have a backrest. What kind of "health problems" are you talking about?

One of the very best ways to float that stretch would be in a DryFly Boat which is a pontoon type of personal watercraft. Since 1993 I've had:
Lower back surgery
Right knee scoped
Left side hernia repaired
Double carpal tunnel surgery
Heart stents put in
Prostrate removed (cancer)
Two new hips put in
Cataract surgery in both eyes
Every joint in my spine is arthritic

I think that's about it.

Fishing in a DryFly Boat is easy, comfortable and effective.


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the helpful info guys - Splitshot, thanks for taking the time to post that detailed description... appreciate it.

We floated that section on Saturday... slid my boat down that wood stair/slide and went to Red Bridge... the upper section definitely fished better than the lower. We caught a couple of decent Bows couple miles down from our put in. After we caught a couple there the fishing cooled off for the rest of the afternoon. We basically messed around casting big streamers into some of the deep holes looking for something big... no dice though.

Super cool area to float - and its a bit faster current which makes it more interesting.

The boat did well - I did however break a clip and lose my anchor. Not cool! Learning the hard way I guess...

At any rate - I would do it again, maybe earlier in the season... I know my lady would like that area... scenic and all that good stuff.

Thanks again guys!
Jason


----------

